# vserver und sendmail



## PuReSteeL (10. Juni 2004)

hi allerseits,

ich habe einen vserver auf dem confixx premium 2003 so wie ein sendmail server läuft.

nun zu meinem problem:

zwar kann ich über die webmail komponente von confixx an meine mails und auch neue versenden, sobald ich aber über outlook oder jeden anderen mailer emails über den vserver verschicken will werde ich zurückgewiesen. das abrufen hingegen mit outlook geht aber. 
und ja, ich habe einen haken bei "server erfordert kennwortauthentifizierung".

ich weiss mir einfach keinen rat mehr.

wenn jemand von euch mir weiter helfen kann, wäre ich erfreut.

bis dann.


----------



## eViLaSh (14. Juni 2004)

was hast du denn als postausgangsserver ?

evtl. liegts auch daran, das du dich über einen anderen provider einwählst, und der den smtp nicht frei hat...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. Juni 2004)

"Server erfordert Authentifizierung" in Outlook aktivieren


----------



## PuReSteeL (15. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Arne Buchwald _
> *"Server erfordert Authentifizierung" in Outlook aktivieren *



ja genau, wenn du meinen beitrag aufmerksam gelesen hättest, würdest du sehen das ich genau das schon aktiviert habe...

aber dennoch danke für deine mühe


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von PuReSteeL _
> *ja genau, wenn du meinen beitrag aufmerksam gelesen hättest, würdest du sehen das ich genau das schon aktiviert habe...
> 
> aber dennoch danke für deine mühe *


Vielleicht solltest du ja mal überlegen, woher so eine Antwort von mir kommt. Vielleicht, weil dein Beitrag / Gesuch 


> sobald ich aber über outlook oder jeden anderen mailer emails über den vserver verschicken will werde ich zurückgewiesen. das abrufen hingegen mit outlook geht aber.
> und ja, ich habe einen haken bei "server erfordert kennwortauthentifizierung".


widersprüchlich / unverständlich ist? Daran mal gedacht?


----------



## PuReSteeL (15. Juni 2004)

entschuldigung. will mich nicht mit dir darüber streiten, ob meine anfrage von der formulierung her widersprüchlich oder umständlich sei.

jedenfalls war deine antwort von vornherein bei meiner formulierung ausgeschlossen.

egal, jetzt weißt du ja, dass dort ein haken ist, die option also aktiviert ist.
und es geht nicht.

hast du ne andere idee?


----------



## JohannesR (15. Juni 2004)

Evt. hilft es, wenn du die Groß- und Kleinschreibung berücksichtigst und aufhörst, helfende anzumeckern!
Hier wird es dir auf jeden Fall helfen! Achja, deine Forumulierung ist absolut unpräzise und missverständlich, das wird dir bei deiner Anfrage nicht grade entgegenkommen...


----------



## toxX (15. Juni 2004)

Auch ne Art neue User zu vergraulen...
Zu deiner Frage: Also ich finde sie nicht so unverständlich...
Hatte mal das gleiche Problem. Bei mir lag die Lösung in der Portseinstellung. Schau also einfach mal nach, ob du im Outlook den gleichen Port verwendest wie auf deinem vserver und vor allem ob der Port Serverseitig freigeschaltet ist (rennt denn der smtp?). Als Alternative kannst du noch versuchen dich mal per ssl einzuloggen.
PS bezüglich der Groß- und Kleinschreibung muss ich den Meckerern hier mal Recht geben, das solltest du dir schnellstmöglich mal angewöhnen


----------



## PuReSteeL (15. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von toxX _
> *Auch ne Art neue User zu vergraulen...
> Zu deiner Frage: Also ich finde sie nicht so unverständlich...
> Hatte mal das gleiche Problem. Bei mir lag die Lösung in der Portseinstellung. Schau also einfach mal nach, ob du im Outlook den gleichen Port verwendest wie auf deinem vserver und vor allem ob der Port Serverseitig freigeschaltet ist (rennt denn der smtp?). Als Alternative kannst du noch versuchen dich mal per ssl einzuloggen.
> PS bezüglich der Groß- und Kleinschreibung muss ich den Meckerern hier mal Recht geben, das solltest du dir schnellstmöglich mal angewöhnen  *



Danke Dir schonmal. Ich glaube, ich komme der Sache schon näher. Wie es aussieht ist Sendmail in der Tat nicht gestartet.

Es gibt nicht mal eine entsprechende Start Routine in /etc/init.d/sendmail. Wobei ich jetzt natürlich nicht weiß, ob es in der Konfiguration vom Hoster auch so vorgesehen ist.
Aber laut Webmin lässt sich sich der Sendmail deshalb nicht starten.
Bringt sendmail nicht die entsprechende Routine mit, die ich nur nach /etc/init.d kopieren muss?

Und was meine Groß-/Kleinschreibung angeht, ich werde mich bessern


----------

